# Dalembert



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Dallas really would go well with him. Post your thoughts on trades for him

Dalembert and Snow for Nash


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I wish we could get him too but he is basically untouchable.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Yeah he's atop my offseason wishlist. :sad:

But I doubt the Sixers will even stay on the phone if you mention his name in trade talks.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I wish we could get him too but he is basically untouchable.


not really 

What about this

Dallas trade:

Finley
Walker
Josh Howard

76 TRade:

Allen Iverson
Dalembert

pg-Nash
sg-Iverson
sf-Jamison
pf-Drik 
c-Dalembert


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Philly wouldn't do that. Plus I wouldn't want to get rid of JHow.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Philly wouldn't do that. Plus I wouldn't want to get rid of JHow.


I don't know if I'd want AI over Howard at this point in AI's career compared to Howard. Howard is what we need, d and rebounding. AI's height would cause problems like the Nash and NVE small ball backcourt we used to run with. It would be effective when we fast break no stop but once the game slowed down the height advantage would be exposed.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Philly wouldn't do that. Plus I wouldn't want to get rid of JHow.


i wouldnt do that either over Jhow and i think i would take ratliff or shareef over dalembert. thats just me but i wouldnt be mad if we got dalembert tho:yes:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> i wouldnt do that either over Jhow and i think i would take ratliff or shareef over dalembert. thats just me but i wouldnt be mad if we got dalembert tho:yes:


I'd rather have Dalembert, he's still young and he'd be a great big to team up with Daniels, Howard, and Dirk for the next 5 years. Ratliff is older and has had some nagging injuries and I'm suprised he managed to stay healthy most of this year. Now Shareef is the man. No one noticed but this guy gets 20 and 10 everynight and hes a solid player in the paint on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's their only real asset when you take into account AI's salary and attitude, so they'll want something for the future with him. Daniels or Howard?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The last thing the Mavs need is AI in Dallas. I agree with whoever said they need to land Ratliff.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Yeah he's atop my offseason wishlist. :sad:
> 
> But I doubt the Sixers will even stay on the phone if you mention his name in trade talks.


LOL. But it's so true.


----------

